
This Article Does Not Exist - capableweb
https://thisarticledoesnotexist.com/
======
duckerude
It's really interesting to see how far it gets with such limited information.
For example:

>ACM signed letter opposing open access (newsroom.publishers.org)

>The American Country Music Association and the R & B and Gospel Music
Association signed a letter of support to congressional leaders this week,
speaking out against efforts to combat open access by forcing radio and cable
operators to carry full-length music videos.

~~~
jvanderbot
Thats great, but it reads about 10% better than a markov process generating
related words, which of course is about freshmen English level writing.

Most of the article cannot be parsed with all the mild non sequitors.

------
anoncake
> Every 30 minutes, the application will grab the top headlines from Reddit or
> Hacker News and have the Transformer dream up each article from scratch.

And here I was impressed how realistic the headlines are.

~~~
thunderrabbit
I kept thinking well that headline's a bit weird hmm. I guess it's not that
good yet.

------
samcheng
Yikes, this kind of stuff is going to make black-hat SEO even worse.

